# Heath, OH - #1247 WM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.lcounty.com follow links to animal control and then Search to see #1247, white male
(Licking Co AS)








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

He is REALLY white!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Yes he looks like he just had a bath!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No longer listed


----------

